# Exchange Outlook Kalender nur bestimmte Einträge freigeben



## wedu (7. Juli 2004)

Gibt es in Exchange 2003 eine Möglichkeit, dass ich in meinem Kalender nur bestimmte Einträge zur Einsicht für andere freigebe. Ich würde gerne in meinem freigegebenen Kalender nur die als frei markierten Einträge für bestimmte Benutzer sichtbar werden lassen.

Vielen Dank für Tips!

Wedu


----------



## barney (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo wedu,

wenn du deine Termine als Privat markierst sind sie für die anderen nicht sichtbar alle anderen schon. 

lg barney


----------

